# Cycling to loose weight vs appetite.



## Biker Johnny (Oct 13, 2009)

So here is my problem. I don't know what to eat or how to control my appetite.

I recently reached a point where I can do one to two rides a week around 12 miles each, and I have no appetite issues.

With in the same week I am also riding one to two rides between 24 and 30 miles per ride. I want to eat a horse, and then some when I am finished riding. I am struggling to stay out of the refrigerator.

For example I can drink a myoplex shake and ride 12 miles with no worries. On the 24 to 30 mile rides, I drink a myoplex shake about a half hour before I go, I eat a cliff bar around the 15 mile mark, and for example today when I finished at 27 miles, I ate an entire subway foot long sandwich, bottle of water and handful of pretzels.

I still felt hungry and a little weak about a half hour later.

I'm 200lbs, but have a weight lifters build, with about an extra 15lbs of fat that I need to loose from the mid section.

On the days that I don't cycle, I lift weights, but in a half strength half cardio / fitness manner on my bow flex revolution home gym.

Is there any type of food that I should be eating more of, supplement that I should be taking or ? to help me keep my strength during long rides, with out the extreme fatigue or ridiculous hunger that I am experiencing.

I have been training quite regularly for the past two to three months, and I think I can see a reduction in my waist line, slightly larger thighs, but no movement on the scale.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Biker Johnny (Oct 13, 2009)

Sorry if the thread is in the incorrect section.


----------



## ctracer01 (Jan 5, 2006)

by the letter you're in the right section. In realistic terms, I would consider a cross post in racing, nutrition, etc...a lot of those guys over there have vast amounts of knowledge (and differing opinions) on the subject.

You're experiencing your body's initial reaction to a workload it isn't familiar with/comfortable with. Your appetite is the reaction to this workload. Now, being on a diet basically requires you have that terrible, sinking feeling in your stomach. 

Ways to curb the appetite in the immediate future: 
1. drink a lot of water
2. low calorie foods (celery, carrots, etc.)
3. fibrous foods

Ideally, you want to reach the point on your 30 mile rides where you are on your 12 mile rides...where your body is used to the workload, so you can control your appetite while still burning a larger number of calories. That just requires more time on the bike. a couple of months is a very, very short amount of time in the endurance world.

what do you drink while on your rides? how hard are you pushing during these rides? if you keep a moderate tempo, you're less apt to be as voracious after rides than if you are moving at full steam.


----------



## Dallas 1098 (Sep 13, 2008)

See a nutritionist. The best money you will spend.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Biker Johnny said:


> I have been training quite regularly for the past two to three months, and I think I can see a reduction in my waist line, slightly larger thighs, but no movement on the scale.


Throw out the scale then. Seriously, when you're lifting weights you're putting on muscle and the scale becomes somewhat useless as a way to measure your fitness gains and fat loss.


----------



## AlexRandall (Nov 29, 2008)

High protien low carb meals usually make you feel fuller. Also carbs that last longer in the stomach (low GI). 
Dallas has the best idea though, a dietician will be able to tell you your metabolic type, and what foods will make you more the shape you would like to be......plus write out portion sizes for you to follow if you need it spelled out.


----------



## bosax (Oct 13, 2005)

*I had the same problem*

One night I ate and entire box of spaghetti noodles. With a jar of sauce. And cheese. And a small salad.

I found that I had to eat some snacks during the day. Any kind of [unsalted] nut works for me, peanuts are the cheapest. Just takes the edge off so I don't go try to eat my fingers at mealtime. Morning snack is always fruit.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

umm, u dont need to be eating on short rides like that... at most u need to eat on the bike after 1 hr at pace - theoretically 22-25 mile point - and that's only if you're going to do another 20-30.

movement on scale u will not see if pumping high colorie drink before a mere 12mi.


----------



## Biker Johnny (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank you for all of the replies. I will ignore the scale and try to find a local nutritionist to speak with.

The myoplex drinks are only 300 calories, pre packaged, but have a high protien content 42 grams, so I thought I was doing good there. 

I know I need more seat time than a couple of months, but I will try more fiberous foods and more water.

On the rides I take one bottle water, one bottle with about a 75% gatorade 25% water mixture, and ride at an average pace between 15 and 18 mph. I hit over 20mph on occasion flat land, and I feel as if I am exerting about 75% as if I was measuring on a scale of 1 - 100 with 100% being a full sprint.

I have a Giant Rapid 2, which is a fitness or flat bar road bike. Weighs just over 20lbs.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

more water is key... unless u are doing a moderate to hard ride more than 1 hr, u don't even need gatorade.

300 cal for a drink is a lot - water is zero. that represents 14% of RDI cals if you are trying to drop a little weight WHILE doing moderate exercise.

by comparison gatorade/staminade made to directions is only 72cals per serving size of 350ml or ~20 cals per 100ml.


----------



## IRMB (Jul 15, 2008)

Biker Johnny said:


> So here is my problem. I don't know what to eat or how to control my appetite.
> 
> I recently reached a point where I can do one to two rides a week around 12 miles each, and I have no appetite issues.
> 
> ...


Don't do anything that sucks. it's the quickest way to kill motivation.

Dieting by way of self-starvation sucks.

Ride your bike lots - have fun. Stay away from foods with "ingredients labels."


----------



## dualpivot (Oct 25, 2009)

Biker Johnny said:


> So here is my problem. I don't know what to eat or how to control my appetite.
> 
> I recently reached a point where I can do one to two rides a week around 12 miles each, and I have no appetite issues.


I do the same thing that you do. I push too hard doing cycling or other exercise and my appetite goes through the *roof*, and my willpower is weak. I end up not losing weight. Heck, I'll get so starved that I'll eat a huge meal then break into a sweat for an hour or two as my metabolism revs up to digest it. Right now I am doing easy rides 10-12 miles, going for walks at lunch, and running around a bit on weekends coaching soccer. Then cutting back calories, eating soup for lunch, etc. is far, far easier for me to handle and the weight comes off since my appetite doesn't go nuts. Once I lose some more pounds I'll build fitness back up again. C'est la vie.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

To really lose FAT...your entire thinking about food must change. First, the words "comfort" and food must not be together. The moment you disassociate pleasure with eating is when your weight loss goes into overdrive. Food is nothing more than usable energy. Eating any more than your daily caloric "budget" results in fat storage. Eating high-fiber foods will quell a ravenous appetite, and will keep your internal pipes squeaky-clean too. Water helps tremendously in fat loss simply because toxins and triglycerides get flushed out more easily.


----------



## ethanham (Nov 8, 2009)

I do agree with Zachariah.Also look into cutting down on a lot of acidic foods and start eating more alkaline foods this will help with weight and recovery,and generally make you fill better.


----------



## dgasper (Sep 1, 2007)

Seems to me you're a good candidate for a low-carb diet. Your symptoms of weakness and hunger sound to me like a blood sugar fluctuation. (Gatorade and Cliff bars are high in carbs.)

I follow a low-carb diet and I don't generally bring food with me on my 40 mile rides, and I have no problem.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Some of my 40-mile rides is a fat loss mission. I'll do a ride on an empty stomach, so the immediate ride fuel is stored body fat only.


----------

